# My first commercial photo shoot experience using the R5



## quantzphoto (Sep 22, 2020)

I thought I would share a video I put together describing my experience using the R5 professionally for the first time. I also compare it to the Nikon D850's that I've been using for years up until this point. Although I'm no expert with the camera yet, if you have any questions I'll do my best to try and answer here or on YT.

Canon EOS R5 | My First Commercial Photoshoot Experience Using the R5 with an NBA Team


----------



## Jethro (Sep 22, 2020)

Great video - thanks for sharing! Good luck going forward with the Canon focus rings.


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2020)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frodo (Sep 23, 2020)

Great to see an honest video from a working pro! Hard for me to justify an R5 with current prices and reduced work.
A question: You say you used the 24-70/2.8 and had the 24-105/4 as a backup. Given your shots were at f/5.6, did you try the 24-105 out and what are your thoughts?


----------



## quantzphoto (Sep 23, 2020)

Frodo said:


> Great to see an honest video from a working pro! Hard for me to justify an R5 with current prices and reduced work.
> A question: You say you used the 24-70/2.8 and had the 24-105/4 as a backup. Given your shots were at f/5.6, did you try the 24-105 out and what are your thoughts?



Because of the limited amount of time I have on a set like this - and the lack of an assistant due to covid - I wasn't really able to change lenses. That being said I really like that 24-105 and I wouldn't have a problem using it on a shoot like this. The RF glass is really solid!


----------



## Mike9129 (Sep 23, 2020)

quantzphoto said:


> I thought I would share a video I put together describing my experience using the R5 professionally for the first time. I also compare it to the Nikon D850's that I've been using for years up until this point. Although I'm no expert with the camera yet, if you have any questions I'll do my best to try and answer here or on YT.
> 
> Canon EOS R5 | My First Commercial Photoshoot Experience Using the R5 with an NBA Team


I actually just found your channel the other day by chance.

You've some real helpful stuff on there!
I'd be interested to hear more about why you positioned the lights and encouraged the athletes to do certain actions/poses!

You might have a video or two about it already but I haven't watched enough yet.

Well wear with the new cam


----------



## quantzphoto (Sep 23, 2020)

Mike9129 said:


> I actually just found your channel the other day by chance.
> 
> You've some real helpful stuff on there!
> I'd be interested to hear more about why you positioned the lights and encouraged the athletes to do certain actions/poses!
> ...


Hey Mike, thanks! Yeah check out my BTS at a College Football Shoot video. I get more into the lighting on that one.


----------

